# MTS Central Station 55006?



## sgrigby (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you use a power supply that is larger than 5 amps with this unit, 10 or 15 amp?

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, just don't try to DRAW more than 5 amps. 

I'm not familiar with the 55006 directly, but I would guess it has short circuit protection. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

As Greg says, that unit is meant to be fed with the 6A transformer you already have. The 55006 has excellent short circuit protection and it is properly regulated so it won't put out more than 5A to the track. If you're trying to solve your track cleaner problem by more power, that's not the way to do it.  
I've got the same setup as you are using and could run 2 or 3 track cleaners at the same time without a problem, so there is some other issue why you aren't getting the power from the central station to the track. Have a read of my response to your other thread about the handheld. We'll help you figure it out eventually. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It would be great to get an actual reading of the track voltage under load right where the loco is sitting. I think the problem could be found quickly. 

In lieu of a real DCC voltmeter, you could use an ordinary AC voltmeter and measure the booster output without load, and then out on the track under load. 

Your reading won't be correct, but all you are looking is for RELATIVE change in the meter reading. 

If there's a big difference, by moving to intermediate locations, you could find where the voltage drop is occurring. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, and as I suggested in the other thread, first try connecting the output from the central station directly to the track cleaner so you can see if there is something wrong with it. I think my Fluke RMS meter shows around 22.5V on my track using the same setup.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sigh, no resolution on his track cleaner loco problem, apparently Mdebba is helping him. Sure would be nice to know what the issue was. 

No resolution posted on the other thread Scott started either. 

Greg


----------

